# 2012 Nissan GT-R Details, Pictures Leaked



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Several photos and a smattering of details about the 2012 Nissan GT-R have leaked online, with the latest selection of details about the mild updates to the 2012 model coming to us via GT-RBlog.

Most noticeable on the 2012 GT-R is a modified front bumper with integrated LED daytime running lights. In total, the sleeker bodywork results in a coefficient of drag (Cd) that drops from 0.272 to 0.268. At the same time, downforce has also been improved by 10 percent thanks to a new rear diffuser.

But the best upgrade is easily the new set of Rays wheels, which cut a total of 26.4 lbs of weight from the car where it's most important. Reportedly the new rollers will be offered in both a Hyper Blue Black finish and Hyper Titanium.

Two new paint colors will also be offered, with a stunning Aurora Flare Blue Pearl, as well as another color known as Nebula Opal Black.

A slight price hike is also included for 2012, with an extra 80,000 yen bringing the 2012 GT-R's sticker price to 8,694,000 yen in Japan. U.S. pricing is not yet known.

More: *2012 Nissan GT-R Details, Pictures Leaked* on AutoGuide.com


----------

